

Ask HN: Which companies (or gov agencies) have the worst customer service? - joshmangel


======
dkrich
I believe no discussion of poor customer service is complete without the
inclusion of PayPal.

Just yesterday I attempted to close a business account and was presented with
the message "We're sorry, but your account cannot be closed at this time."

No explanation, no nothing.

So I called the 1-800 number, and after waiting on hold for more than ten
minutes was told my account would be closed right then. Okay, but still being
naturally curious as to why I couldn't close my account through the site, I
was told that there was no reason, I just couldn't do it. That's literally
what they said.

So it would seem that they just want you to jump through an unnecessary hoop
to make the funnel out of their site as narrow as possible.

~~~
wikwocket
I don't mean to rush to the aid pf PayPal's customer service, but I can think
of all sorts of reason that a company would want you to talk to a human being
before closing a _business_ account. Especially when that company is one of
the largest targets of online fraud.

~~~
dkrich
Fine, then don't give me an option to close it and then ask me to try again
later. Just be honest and tell me I have to call a number to close it.

------
shawnk
1and1.com

They've been taking money out of my account since I brought the domain. When I
call I have to wait more than 20mins for a live agent, so I will be back on
GoDaddy.com

~~~
mattwritescode
why do that to yourself.

Use namecheap, or name at a minimum. There service is so much better.

------
airfoil
California Department of Motor Vehicles

------
rholdy
Comcast

